# A bigger radiator



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

First. Pressure won't be reduced. It'll just take longer. Radiator still has to be full. Which means no room for expansion. 

Second. Put a colder thermostat in the car. Someone on here took out his 220 and installed a 180. 

3rd. Find out how many cores are in the radiator. I"m thinking 2. So look for a 3 core radiator.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

The Cruze has a pretty robust cooling system - as long as it doesn't leak. As long as the cooling system is OK, I'd be surprised if you can make it spike. You might want to make sure the radiator isn't plugged with bugs or rotted away. Since you have a eco, I think I'd unplug the shutters in the open position and see what that does (besides set a code).


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

There's also the possibility of a plugged radiator. Inside the cores. People LOVE to use water when there's a leak. Hard water deposits build up inside the passages. Decreasing the cooling efficiency. Unless you're the original owner and knows for sure it never saw straight water. 

Shutters and plugged radiator. 2 ideas to investigate.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Sounds like you have an issue that needs to be resolved with your STOCK cooling system, before you go upgrading. The cooling system on the Cruze is way overbuilt, even while going over hills. Sounds like your coolant level is low. My Cruze is tuned, and I often tow utility trailers and my fishing boat with it. I can assure you, I place more stress on my cooling system than you do, but that needle never moves.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Thermostat is electronically controlled. Temperature it opens at can be lowered with an aftermarket tune.

If your temp gauge is spiking, there is an issue with your cooling system; you don't need a larger radiatior - it is already way oversized for the tiny 1.4T. A Cruze is able to pull huge hills in 100* heat without overheating issues.

Dexcool has a service life of 5 years or 150k, whichever comes FIRST. If you've never changed it, you're overdue.


----------



## coopersmokeypiper (Oct 17, 2017)

My goal is to find a larger capacity by volume of coolant radiator that will fit. I was wondering if anyone has tried that or is aware of a part number? GM traditionally has had such compatible parts across their vehicle platforms. 

I doubt that the Cruze cooling system is “over built”. If it was there would be no vents on the overflow tank. I assume that GM used just enough (the minimum) to balance cost, efficiency of the motor and heat for the occupants when picking total volume of coolant. Yes, I also understand that the radiator could be a problem and I do not know what prior owners did service wise. My goal is to try something different and go for a larger volume of coolant.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

All overflow tanks have vents in them. 

The car ran just fine for 8 years. With no need for a bigger radiator. 

Obviously you have a reason for wanting a bigger radiator. So how about finding out what's wrong and fixing. Then you won't need the bigger radiator that the car hasn't needed for the last 8 years.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

coopersmokeypiper said:


> My goal is to find a larger capacity by volume of coolant radiator that will fit. I was wondering if anyone has tried that or is aware of a part number? GM traditionally has had such compatible parts across their vehicle platforms.
> 
> I doubt that the Cruze cooling system is “over built”. If it was there would be no vents on the overflow tank. I assume that GM used just enough (the minimum) to balance cost, efficiency of the motor and heat for the occupants when picking total volume of coolant. Yes, I also understand that the radiator could be a problem and I do not know what prior owners did service wise. My goal is to try something different and go for a larger volume of coolant.


Radiator was designed to also cool the larger, less efficient 1.8L engine that makes considerably more heat. There is zero need for a larger radiator; overheating is very uncommon UNLESS you have a leak in the system that drops the coolant level well below where it normally should be. 

Change the coolant, change the expansion tank cap/gasket, and make sure there are no other leaks in the system. See how it does. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

coopersmokeypiper said:


> My goal is to find a larger capacity by volume of coolant radiator that will fit.


Overheating is a function of a cooling system that can't get rid of heat as fast as the engine makes it. More coolant or lowering the thermostat temperature just shifts the onset (perhaps useful for a 1/4 mile run) but is pointless for long distance. 

For whatever reason, GM did overdo the cooling system. If your temp gauge is spiking, something is wrong. The leak problems on the Cruze are legion. You're the first to claim a capacity problem. The car puts out so little heat, the usual complaint is no heat in the winter. Crank up the fan and temp gauge drops.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

im all for installing a bigger capacity radiator for the simple reason of "i just want to do it for fun, and because i can" but if your overheating then fix the core issue not band aid with more capacity. could be as simple as a flow issue in a clogged rad, weak pump, leak somewhere, shutters staying closed to long due to damage, under body flow panel damaged and such.

plus i like all alum rad with no plastic so im all for it.


----------



## Phalanx (Oct 28, 2017)

why not get a radiator for your radiator?


----------



## coopersmokeypiper (Oct 17, 2017)

The fact that I am apparently the first and only one to ask about adding a bigger capacity radiator is surprising. That said, I am asking a simple question and am still looking for a simple part number. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## bsb2001ca (Jan 16, 2016)

Phalanx said:


> why not get a radiator for your radiator?


Funny you say this. I use to work for a residential waste disposal company. They had just that. A rad for the rad, and this secondary rad had 2 electric fans to help with the cooling. Since your going between 1st and 2nd every 50ish feet then stopping for 15 seconds, there’s basically 0 air flow other than what the engine fan will pull in when it kicks in.


----------

